# A drug that effectively deals with EVERYDAY DP/Anxiety?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2012)

I am currently not on any medication, having gone through countless meds in the past, all with at least something wrong with them. The most effective one I took was Diazepam/Valium. God that was amazing for panic attacks! I needed a sofa nearby though, because once I took it, I was pretty much out of it and basking in my super-relaxed state. However, I couldn't take it for my generalised anxiety, otherwise I'd be out of it again, and that couldn't happen when I had life to live! I needed to be alert but just not super scared all the time, and Diazepam took me all the way through, past super scared, past alert... Yeah. It didn't work.

So. Is anyone currently on, or has experienced, a drug that treats generalised anxiety and DP well so that you don't feel anxious but you do feel alert enough to say, drive a car? And preferably it wouldn't have horrific withdrawal symptoms or side effects. Because I'm really looking for that wonder drug.

*crosses fingers and waits for replies*


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

beth. said:


> I am currently not on any medication, having gone through countless meds in the past, all with at least something wrong with them. The most effective one I took was Diazepam/Valium. God that was amazing for panic attacks! I needed a sofa nearby though, because once I took it, I was pretty much out of it and basking in my super-relaxed state. However, I couldn't take it for my generalised anxiety, otherwise I'd be out of it again, and that couldn't happen when I had life to live! I needed to be alert but just not super scared all the time, and Diazepam took me all the way through, past super scared, past alert... Yeah. It didn't work.
> 
> So. Is anyone currently on, or has experienced, a drug that treats generalised anxiety and DP well so that you don't feel anxious but you do feel alert enough to say, drive a car? And preferably it wouldn't have horrific withdrawal symptoms or side effects. Because I'm really looking for that wonder drug.
> 
> *crosses fingers and waits for replies*


Everyone is different but I took kolonopin for 8 years and I could drive just fine. Some people say it is horrible with withdrawal but i came off of it just fine, but that is not always the case. And if you find a wonder drug let me know, I've been looking for years.


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

beth. said:


> I am currently not on any medication, having gone through countless meds in the past, all with at least something wrong with them. The most effective one I took was Diazepam/Valium. God that was amazing for panic attacks! I needed a sofa nearby though, because once I took it, I was pretty much out of it and basking in my super-relaxed state. However, I couldn't take it for my generalised anxiety, otherwise I'd be out of it again, and that couldn't happen when I had life to live! I needed to be alert but just not super scared all the time, and Diazepam took me all the way through, past super scared, past alert... Yeah. It didn't work.
> 
> So. Is anyone currently on, or has experienced, a drug that treats generalised anxiety and DP well so that you don't feel anxious but you do feel alert enough to say, drive a car? And preferably it wouldn't have horrific withdrawal symptoms or side effects. Because I'm really looking for that wonder drug.
> 
> *crosses fingers and waits for replies*


Ever tried Buspar? It gave me worse DP, but a lot of people have had good luck with it


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

yeah buspar is non addictive, and it's something you take every day for anxiety


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

.........


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Propranolol is the medicine you are looking for.

/closethread (Seriously







)


----------



## Rebekah (May 16, 2009)

Jsampson82 said:


> Do you have experience with buspar Kate? and if so was it effective at treating anxiety? DP? or "fingers crossed" both?


Buspar definitely made my DP worse. The best sedative is Xanax, but it's addictive so I take a small amount every few days.


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

If you dont want to use a benzo(klonopin is the best imo) then try neurontin. Its cheap and pretty harmless. Might make you feel drunk when you first take it(not a bad thing) but you get used to it fast. Doesn't work for everyone. Buspar? I dont think I have ever heard or read anything good about it. Seems it may work for about 1% of those who try it.


----------



## Cured (Mar 22, 2012)

.......


----------



## aloof (Nov 18, 2008)

Jsampson82 said:


> Propranolol; is that the same as Inderal? If so it doesn't do much if anything for my DP, and on the Anxiety end it does help with the external symptoms, racing heart, fumbling of words, sweaty palms etc... of anxiety but nothing for the internal symptoms (feeling mentally anxious) I find it useful for situations that require public speaking; like giving a presentation to a group at work/school. But don't see much use for taking it every day, unless you're trying to lower high blood pressure.


Yeah its a beta blocker. can only help with physical symptoms. its not the answer in most cases for people with chronic anxiety. if you feel wound up and tense due to racing heart/high blood pressure, yeah it may help. But its not an anti-anxiety med, and it will do nothing for DP.


----------



## AHS (Jun 1, 2012)

Buspar Non addictive? Perhaps according to the insert but the problem, largest proble, from withdrawls from antidepressants is indeed DP. Most common complaint, so use with caution and read beyond the insert as most anti-dep are extremely addictive with strange, weird withdrawls. Read, read and read non rx accounts. They somehow pigeon hole withdrawls to avoid many classes of drugs.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

opie37060 said:


> Everyone is different but I took kolonopin for 8 years and I could drive just fine. Some people say it is horrible with withdrawal but i came off of it just fine, but that is not always the case. And if you find a wonder drug let me know, I've been looking for years.


I have had 100% the same experience with Klonopin as Opie, fwiw.


----------

